# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Servo Samsung CSDJ chạy sai khi đảo chiều.

## Ledngochan

Mình có 4 bộ Samsung CSDJ 200 và 400w, đã tuning đủ kiểu nhưng vẫn bị sai số khi đảo chiều nhiều lần. Loại bỏ nhiễu, độ rơ cơ khí. Bác nào có cao kiến gì giúp mình với. Máy mình chủ yếu chạy 2D nên sai chấp nhận được, chạy 3D thấy rõ. Cụ thể là âm dần hoặc dương dần tùy vào active Dir trong Mach3 khi đảo chiều nhiều lần, còn 1 vài lần không thấy. Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc.

----------


## CKD

Bác kiểm tra xem trạng thái active của các tín hiệu đúng không?
Ngoài ra tăng thời gian pluse time hay gì gì đó quên rồi. Đại ý là thời gian của 1 xung & thời gian chờ khi đảo chiều (trong mach3)

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## Ledngochan

Chỉ Samsung bị thôi, Yaskawa chạy chính xác bạn ạ. Sai số tỷ lệ thuận với đảo chiều. Còn cho nó chạy mấy km (đi thẳng, không tạt té) rồi quay lại thì vẫn về tới nhà.

----------


## Tuanlm

Loại này có encoder 9dây phải ko bác?

----------


## Ledngochan

> Loại này có encoder 9dây phải ko bác?


Đúng rồi bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Mỗi loại nó có thời gian active của tín hiệu khác nhau. Nên nếu đổi loại khác rồi không bị thì nguyên nhân có thể do nó.
Còn nếu vì encoder gì đó thì mình không nghĩ là nó sẽ lỗi khi đảo chiều.

Về lý thuyết nếu sai luỹ tiến theo số lần đảo chiều thì nguyên nhân có thể do trạng thái active (low/high) không đúng, hoặc thời gian chờ của tín hiệu đảo chiều quá ngắn. Dẫn tới việc thiết bị "ngộ nhận" trạng thái sai lúc đảo chiều. Thường thì mỗi lần đảo chiều sai 1 xung hoặc hơn.

Vậy nên check nhiều khã năng, test rồi loại trừ thôi.
Cần thiết có thể làm 1 file, đảo chiều 1000; 10,000; 100,000 lần rồi đo sai số xem nó tỷ lệ hay ngẫu nhiên. Từ đó sẽ có kết luận chính xác hơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình hỏi cái dzụ encoder để biết đời nào thôi  :Big Grin: . Lúc mới chơi cnc mình cũng bị như bác, mỗi trục X và Z thôi. Bác điều tra kỹ lại thế này nhé.
Máy bị lệch theo chiều activate hay deactivate của tín hiệu Dir? Nếu bác đang để (+) com thì bác đổi lại (-) com.
Bác để drop pulses ( hay thông số tương tự) là bao nhiêu?

----------


## Ledngochan

Nếu tick đảo STEP trong Mach3 thì sai số ngược lại bác ạ. Bác có khắc phục được chưa? Xung mình dùng âm (-) chung.

----------


## Tuanlm

Hồi đó làm đủ thứ rồi nó chạy đc nên mình ko biết chính xác vì sao nó đc. Cũng ko có thời gian tìm hiểu. Bác thử đổi lại (+) com  thử xem sao.

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## Ledngochan

Lúc trước mình dùng NC Studio (+) chung vẫn bị sai số bác ạ. Sai số tích lũy dần sau mỗi lần đảo chiều. Bác Tuan nói rõ hơn về drop pulses có được không?

----------


## CKD

Trong mach3 là Step Pulse & Dir Pulse ấy  :Smile: 

Xem manual trang 130
http://ftp.ruigongye.com/200804/OEMa...M001A-EN-P.pdf

----------

Ledngochan

----------


## Ledngochan

Các cao thủ ở ẩn hết rồi ạ?

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ.
Bao nhiêu là trả lời mà ẩn gì? Kết quả bác chủ đã làm gì & làm như thế nào đâu có report lại đâu mà biết đường mò tiếp. Bao nhiêu thứ có thể ảnh hưởng tới.
1. Sơ đồ & cách đấu nối.
2. Các config trong mach3.

----------


## Ledngochan

Bao nhiêu vấn đề trên mình đã làm cả rồi mà không thay đổi gì mới đưa lên đây hỏi đấy thôi bạn à. Còn làm được rồi hỏi chi cho mất công.

----------


## CKD

Biết là dính lỗi nên mới phải hỏi.
Nhưng thông tin bác đưa ra bao nhiêu, thì chỉ suy đoán rồi trả lời bấy nhiêu. Chứ nếu đủ cơ sở để làm chi tiết hơn thì ởm ờ với bác làm gì?
Còn bác nhận gớp ý, làm rồi và làm thế nào thì cũng đâu có phản hồi là cách đó đã làm, kết quả vẫn vậy?

Đó là chưa nói, cái vụ config thế nào & kết nối ra sao nữa kìa. Còn tại sao yas không bị mà sam thì bị. Đơn giản vì 2 thằng đó thông số riêng nó khác nhau, nên 1 thằng thì ok, thằng kia thì cà giựt.

Trở lại vấn đề, nội test để phán đoán xem lỗi ngẫu nhiên hay lỗi tuyến tính theo số lần đảo chiều. Bác cũng có làm đâu. Nếu có làm thì sai số thế nào? Bác bảo tuyến tính, mà cụ thể dung sai ra sao mới biết mà đoán chứ.

Ví dụ bác đặt step per là 1000, cho đảo chiều 1000 lần thì dung sai là 1. Vậy tạm kết luận là sai số phát sinh 1 xung sau mỗi lần đảo chiều. Nếu bị vậy thì bệnh khác. Nếu không vậy lại là khác.

Bản thân người hỏi, biết là cần mới phải hỏi. Nhưng khi hỏi lại sợ mất công trình bày, mất thời gian test thử thì người trả lời cũng đâu có rãnh để xem, suy nghĩ và tìm câu trả lời. Bác nghĩ xem có đúng không?

----------

